

Windows 7 [Full Review] - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2348903,00.asp
Will it redeem Microsoft's Vista-tarnished image? All indications are that it will. The hardware driver issues that plagued Vista won't recur, for the simple reason that Windows 7 reuses the same deep plumbing code that Vista did, and after nearly three years, the incompatibilities have actually been ironed out. In other words, most of the drivers already exist. Microsoft has also remedied the other two big complaints about Vista: its bloat and those obnoxious User Account Controls. While the trend has long been for new OSes to be bloated with new goodies, Windows 7 actually performs better and takes up less disk space than its predecessor. Long story short: I like Windows 7 a lot, and with its new taskbar, user interface, and home networking enhancements, PCMag.com gives the new OS the thumbs up.
======
timcederman
I installed Windows 7 Ultimate a few days ago (after some rather dicey fixes
to my previous Vista/XP dual-boot configuration, which involved wiping
partition tables and manually rebuilding them) and I have to say I really like
it.

The first thing I noticed is it's incredibly fast. The second is that apart
from a few clunky holdovers from Vista, the user experience seems to have
dramatically improved. Lastly, and I never thought I'd say this about
something out of Redmond, it's actually quite pretty. I don't miss OS X as
much now when I'm in Windows.

------
cadalac
I hope I see a Snow Leopard vs Windows 7 review soon. I'm still on xp, so I
think it's slowly time to move on. Right now both are looking good.

------
bishvili
I actually think I will buy WIN 7!

------
VoulezMange
definite improvement to vista!

